# Royal Gramma in a 10g?



## BettaFriend

Hello.

Can I keep a Royal Gramma in a 10 gallon tank? I have read from multiple sources that this is ok, but I wanted to ask FF.

Thanks.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Well, it's not the best idea, but it can be done. You'll need to give it lots of good hidey-holes and the water must be kept scrupulously clean.


----------



## BettaFriend

I might do that, or maybe a 20g long w/ 1 RG and 1 Longnose Hawkfish? I don't know alot about longnose hawkfish (except that they are 1. Cool 2. Expensive), so if there are any special feeding or other special requirements, please let me know.

Would that setup work?


----------



## TheOldSalt

yes, I think it would. Most Hawks are vicious predators, but longnoses won't eat Grammas. They will eat small things, though, so you'd need to keep it supplied with various small foods, and I don't mean small bits of flake. A longnose might eat flake food sometimes, but don't count on it.


----------



## funlad3

Are Long Noses expensive? By me, they're about $40 for a 4 inch one. $40 isn't that expensive for a SW fish, is it?

And what happened to your signature? Have you been reading the debate essay thread? I regret making it interesting...


----------



## TheOldSalt

What signature? 
I never had a signature.

No, $40 isn't at all expensive for a saltwater fish.


----------



## Revolution1221

TheOldSalt said:


> What signature?
> I never had a signature.
> 
> No, $40 isn't at all expensive for a saltwater fish.


i think he was talking to bettafriend


----------



## funlad3

Yeah, sorry; I meant BettaFriend. That's funny though; you're one of the few who doesn't have a signature. Why? You should make one saying, "Fine. I have one."


----------



## BettaFriend

My sig? What is wrong with it? What debate thread are you talking about?


----------



## Revolution1221

i could tell you about christmas but it might rock your world because santa is not a joke.


----------



## BettaFriend

Tell me about Santa!


----------



## funlad3

Who said anything about a debate thread?

*Looking around nervously*

You don't know the power of the dark side!!! (That's going in my signature NOW!!!)


----------



## BettaFriend

Revolution1221 said:


> i could tell you about christmas but it might rock your world because santa is not a joke.


What is wrong with calling Santa a joke? Isn't he a fictional character (or was that for the benefit of the kids reading this)??


----------



## funlad3

My god!!! Don't let this become another argument on personal beliefs!!! Too many. Too many people too focused on trying to prove themselves right... Too many for too long. I'm cold; so cold...


----------



## BettaFriend

Hey, no prob! Someone ask about my sig, and I was asking about santa. I didn't know santa was a religious figure, honest!

(BTW cool sig funlad3!)


----------



## Revolution1221

lol you asked for it and pardan my grammar and spelling throughout. this may be a bit controversial and some people may find it down right offensive but a simple google search will give you many results of this simple truth. well esentailly to start off jesus wasn't born on christmas day. its estimated that he was born somtime in the spring but no one really knows for sure. one thing is for sure though if you are to look at the scene of baby jesus in the manjer you will notice there are farm animals all around. it begs the question what person would have their farm animals out in the dead of winter. rather it was decided by pope julius I that christmas will be celebrated on december 25th. he picked this day for one simple reason. they did not like the pagans and this was around the time of their holiday celebrating the winter soltice. now to celebrate this holiday the pagans would partake in a ritual that involved ingesting a certain mushroom. one of the psychedelic variety but one that is unlike all others. this mushroom is probably the most famous of all mushrooms and by far the most recognizable and it has been used by many many cultures throughout history. 1 example would be the vikings. they would ingest this mushroom before going into battle because it would give them energy. it also turned their faces red and believe it or not they called it going berserk. the mushroom is called the fly agaric mushroom or amanita muscaria. http://www.croxteth.co.uk/Images/Fly_Agaric_1024_tcm80-72322.JPG if it looks familiar thats because it is the one and only "mario" mushroom the one that makes him bigger just as it did for the vikings(not litteraly) but if you continue to look at the mushroom you will notice one striking resemblence. http://www.toonworkshop.com/free/clipart/cartoon/xmas/santa-claus/santa-claus.gif atleast we know where santa claus got his outfit oh he was not exactly a real person but he is not as we understand him rather he was christianitys version of the god Nickar you may recognize him by another name but here is a quote from a website "Most religious historians agree that St Nicholas did not actually exist as a real person, and was instead a Christianized version of earlier Pagan gods. Nicholas' legends were mainly created out of stories about the Teutonic god called Hold Nickar, known as Poseidon to the Greeks. This powerful sea god was known to gallop through the sky during the winter solstice, granting boons to his worshippers below." but it doesn't end there. have you ever wondered why we bring christmas trees into our homes, why we hang stockings, or even why santas sled is pulled by flying raindeer? i will tell you. first the christmas tree. fly agaric mushrooms grow almost exclusively under conifer trees. and sometimes in fairy rings around them. hence why we place presents underneath the trees. if you have ever seen traditional wrapping paper it was typically poka dotted just as the mushrooms are. http://www.countryliving.com/cm/countryliving/images/aX/CLX1207wrapping_007-de.jpg now how about the stockings. well they had to dry the mushrooms somehow and this was achieved by hanging them above the fire place and traditional stockings look just as santas outfit does. how about raindeer. well where are raindeer native? one of the places is siberia where the pagans were from. but why do they fly? well one thing about the mushroom is that it is slightly toxic which is why it turned the faces red of the vikings and why santa is always depicted with bright rosy red cheeks even his joyous laugh "HO HO HO" is said to be the result of the psychoactive affects from the mushroom. the pagans knew a way to get rid of the toxic portion of the mushroom and still get the psychedelic affects. this was achieved by feeding the mushrooms to the raindeer then drinking their urine. flying raindeer... they most certainly were. there is much more to it than that but i will get into that later when i get home from pool for now i will leave you with the meaning to easter. what is easter? a mythical bunny creature who goes around leaving eggs for people to find? it symbolizes the pagan ritual of the hunt for the mushroom.  now as i leave everyone understand i do not do drugs i am merely astonished by the symbolism and the attempt to steal another cultures holiday with lies and deciept. i found this mearly while reading a book that mentioned jesus wasn't born on december 25th so i had to find out why that day was chosen.


----------



## BettaFriend

I already knew Jesus wasn't born in december. It would have been much too cold for those shepards to be out. Alot of people say sometime in March.

So santa is actually representing pagans who lost thier minds inhaleing mushroom, and someone decided to make a "holiday theme" out of it? So Jolly old st. nick is high on an exotic mushroom, and he thinks his reindeer fly. Hmm... I guess that is what people do when they try to make a Christian holiday into a secular holiday.

Thanks for the story Rev! Now I now why there is a big jolly dumb fat guy who repusents the secular version (or the wrong version) of Christmas. That is pretty funny!

While we are off topic, when will the contest be setup, Rev?


----------



## Revolution1221

ok the pagan holiday predates christmas. you are looking at it the wrong way your looking at it as if they stole christmas. no christmas was coppied from their holiday. its not like they said oh santa is red with white spots we are going to grow and eat a mushroom that looks like him and force it to grow under the trees they bring in their houses. i can assure you that they didn't lose their minds either. it doesn't have any negative affects on the mind. its not like ecstasy or acid which by the way were both created by our "religious" government. why copy another religions holiday? if not to try and cover it up to push your own beliefs? i can assure you there is much more to it than just christmas there just isn't as much undeniable evidence just things that are vary similar. a lot of church practices and beliefes can all be linked to pagans and other such religions. if you believe they lost their minds i can assure you that your ancestors "lost" theirs as well because these mushrooms were used by most any culture. there are still cultures these days that use far more psychoactive substances. and why havn't you lost your mind yet you trip off one of the most powerful psychodelec drugs known to man every single day of your life.


----------



## Revolution1221

1. Saint Nicholas Was the Patron Saint of Children (From Siberia)
2. The Reindeer Eat The Mushrooms.. Hence the Flight.
3. The Mushrooms Grow under Pine Trees in nature (nearly Exclusively)
4. The Mushrooms are Red and White.
5. The Mushrooms Were Typically Dried by Hanging them on the Hearth of The Fireplaces on Strings. Stocking Stuffers anyone??
6. They are Gathered in Sacks.. Santa's Bag.
7. The Very Name Christmas.. Is A Holiday Composing of the Words 
...Christ (meaning the Anointed with the Magical Substance)
...Mass (a Special Service of the Sacramental ingestion of the Eucharist) the Body of Christ. In the Catholic Tradition this Substance Has been replaced by the Doctrine of Trans-substantiation, Whereby (By magical Ceremony) The Priests Claim the Ability to Transform A Cracker into the Literal Body of Christ.. Placebo!!


----------



## Revolution1221

note number 7 its very interesting.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Oh, Brother! Here we go again!
Ah, well..'tis the season.

As for St Nicholas, he was plenty real, and his grave is known and often visited.

Santa, on the other hand.. is also real, in a sense, which is ironic since he is the embodiment of the Prince of Lies.
Yes, that's right; Santa is really... The Satan!
This shouldn't be a surprise to anyone who stops and thinks about it for a minute.
I once compiled a long comparative list which pretty much proves it, too. It's the basis of my current screenplay, _"Satan Saves Christmas!"_
Don't believe me? Well, then, let's just take a quick short look at the list, shall we?

-Saint Nick...vs....Old Nick
-Satan..anagram of Santa
-Both are flagrant users of thaumaturgical magic on Earth.
-Both have powers of vision, fast travel, and time travel ( indirectly for Santa )
-Both live well apart from humans where we cannot reach them, BUT..
-Both can easily reach us whenever they wish.
-Santa typically enters through your chimney, a pit of fire.
-Both hang out with pointy-eared servants , elves & demons
-Elves were long considered evil and dangerous before being made cutesy
-Reindeer can't fly...but demonic ones can
-Both have an obsession with who is naughty and who is nice, and keep score
-Santa used to reward the good and punish the evil with coal
-Coal is a reminder of fire & hell
-He doesn't do that anymore, though. It's far more effective to reward the naughty as well, in order to get kids used to the idea that there is no penalty for evil since all get rewarded
-Both serve to corrupt and destroy both people and Christmas.
-Satan gets the adults, while Santa goes after the kids. This one-two punch has proven most effective. Christmas has become so secularized that today it's considered offensive to even mention Christ at christmastime, and most folks don't even think of him until after they've thought of all the secular stuff.
-The contemporary image of Santa was developed by the once-failing Coca-Cola company decades ago as a last-ditch marketing ploy. Few would argue that Coke has not enjoyed a seemingly supernatural level of success ever since.

I could go on & on, but I won't. Just wait for the movie.

April 6, by the way.

And don't even get me _started_ on the Easter Bunny!!


----------



## Revolution1221

i really particularily liked this quote from a website
This Is Not Crazy Speculation, this is not Tradition for Traditions sake. This is Documentable, Historical, Anthropologically Provable Evidence of Surprising and Staggering Implication. A religion that does not give you direct Access to the Divine, A Religion that Expects you to Be Subservient to Their Interpretations, is a Religion that Does NOT have your best interest at heart.. The Understanding of Our Place in the Universe, The Realization of Self, The Direct Communion with the Divine IS the Spiritual Inheritance that We as Humans Have RIGHT to !!!
Blessed are those that Love..


----------



## Revolution1221

TheOldSalt said:


> Oh, Brother! Here we go again!
> Ah, well..'tis the season.
> 
> As for St Nicholas, he was plenty real, and his grave is known and often visited.
> 
> Santa, on the other hand.. is also real, in a sense, which is ironic since he is the embodiment of the Prince of Lies.
> Yes, that's right; Santa is really... The Satan!
> This shouldn't be a surprise to anyone who stops and thinks about it for a minute.
> I once compiled a long comparative list which pretty much proves it, too. It's the basis of my current screenplay, _"Satan Saves Christmas!"_
> Don't believe me? Well, then, let's just take a quick short look at the list, shall we?
> 
> -Saint Nick...vs....Old Nick
> -Satan..anagram of Santa
> -Both are flagrant users of thaumaturgical magic on Earth.
> -Both have powers of vision, fast travel, and time travel ( indirectly for Santa )
> -Both live well apart from humans where we cannot reach them, BUT..
> -Both can easily reach us whenever they wish.
> -Santa typically enters through your chimney, a pit of fire.
> -Both hang out with pointy-eared servants , elves & demons
> -Elves were long considered evil and dangerous before being made cutesy
> -Reindeer can't fly...but demonic ones can
> -Both have an obsession with who is naughty and who is nice, and keep score
> -Santa used to reward the good and punish the evil with coal
> -Coal is a reminder of fire & hell
> -He doesn't do that anymore, though. It's far more effective to reward the naughty as well, in order to get kids used to the idea that there is no penalty for evil since all get rewarded
> -Both serve to corrupt and destroy both people and Christmas.
> -Satan gets the adults, while Santa goes after the kids. This one-two punch has proven most effective. Christmas has become so secularized that today it's considered offensive to even mention Christ at christmastime, and most folks don't even think of him until after they've thought of all the secular stuff.
> -The contemporary image of Santa was developed by the once-failing Coca-Cola company decades ago as a last-ditch marketing ploy. Few would argue that Coke has not enjoyed a seemingly supernatural level of success ever since.
> 
> I could go on & on, but I won't. Just wait for the movie.
> 
> April 6, by the way.
> 
> And don't even get me _started_ on the Easter Bunny!!


haha thats awesome! i will watch it! are you privately distributing the movie or how can i get my hands on this.


----------



## Revolution1221

it just makes me wonder why catholics and christians would celebrate such a holiday if it has also been twisted to represent such evil. i mean almost every connection you made with satan was no way shape or form how the pagans celebrated it but yet when it became a christian holiday it most certainly did. im pretty sure pagans didn't even call him "santa" there were no elves. he didn't have magical powers. he didn't go after only children it was for everybody. pagans didn't have anything to do with him comming through a chimney. and no one was punished with coal atleast i dont believe they were.


----------



## Revolution1221

oh and "the fruit of the tree of life" the mushrooms shair a symbiotic relationship with the trees they are litteraly the fruit of the tree.


----------



## Revolution1221

"Ancient peoples, including the Lapps of modern-day Finland, and the Koyak tribes of the central Russian steppes, believed in the idea of a World Tree. The World Tree was seen as a kind of cosmic axis onto which the planes of the universe are fixed. The roots of the World Tree stretch down into the underworld, its trunk is the “middle earth” of everyday existence, and its branches reach upwards into the heavenly realm.

Amanita muscaria grows only under certain types of trees, mostly firs and evergreens. The cap of the mushroom is the fruit of the larger mycelium beneath the soil which exists in a symbiotic relationship with the roots of the tree. To ancient people, this mushroom was literally “the fruit of the tree.”

The North Star was also considered sacred, since all other stars in the sky revolved around its fixed point. They associated this “Pole Star” with the World Tree and the central axis of the universe. The top of the World Tree touched the North Star, and the spirit of the shaman would climb the metaphorical tree, thereby passing into the realm of the gods. This is the true meaning of the star on top of the modern Christmas tree, and also the reason that the super-shaman Santa makes his home at the North Pole.

Ancient peoples were amazed at how this magical mushroom sprang from the earth without any visible seed. They considered this “virgin birth” to have been the result of the morning dew, which was seen as the “semen of the deity.” The silver tinsel we drape onto our modern Christmas tree represents this divine fluid."


----------



## TheOldSalt

Eeewww! Thanks for THAT image.

Well, I'd say that this thread has been totally derailed, yes?

As for my movie, it's a long way from being finished, so it'll be quite awhile before it comes out on DVD. ( which it will have to do directly, since I'd never get a movie with that title into theaters, even though I think it's pretty funny. )


----------



## funlad3

Well, when it does come out, tell me where it is; because, that, I have to see.

Oh wait, I'll just ask the magical mushroom!


----------



## BettaFriend

Wow! Alot is said in a day! I can't read all this now. I'd just like to point out that no matter what the Catholics did, said, or copied from the pagans, it doesn't make the birth, life, and reserection of Jesus any different. Nobody can undo that!


----------



## Revolution1221

Sorry, no linking to offensive material. 
( and Joe Rogan offends me a LOT. Little twerp. )


----------



## funlad3

I'm not even going to ask.


----------

